# Plans for Triangle Bee Escape?



## DCH (Aug 30, 2004)

Until Tia's recent post, I never even heard of this device. I googled some images of it and it looks pretty intriguing.

Anybody know where there may be plans for building one? I think I have enough scrap around here to knock one together and see how it works!

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.dave-cushman.net/bee/clearerboards.html
http://www.dave-cushman.net/bee/triangleescape.html
http://www.dave-cushman.net/bee/doubleq.html

I don't know of a blueprint for one, but the cocept is simple enough.

Brushy Mt. sells them for both ten and eight frame hives.


----------



## honigbiene (Sep 6, 2006)

I looked at all the pictures for the escapes listed in dave-cushman link above. I have had poor success with the Porter escape. Which type of escape do the folks on this forum recommend? 

Thanks,

David


----------



## DCH (Aug 30, 2004)

I had become pretty dissatisfied with the Porter escapes myself.

I looked at the various images from the links on Michael's reply and built four of the triangle escapes myself out of scrap wood. Cost me about a buck each.

I tried the trangle escapes last year and I'm sold on them. Plenty of room for bees to get out without clogging the exits and I'm still amazed that they can't find their way back in!

[ January 05, 2007, 11:16 AM: Message edited by: DCH ]


----------



## marcelodelfiore (Jul 14, 2005)

I was thinking about trying some Porter scapes, just because they are so much easier to build than double Quebec.

Anyway, I'm used to have very good results with Double Quebec, and now I'm trying to finish correctly this one http://www.dave-cushman.net/bee/vortexescape.html. Has anybody tried ? "90% of bees were removed in 15-18 minutes" very good, hein ?


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

"Brushy Mt. sells them for both ten and eight frame hives."

I bought one last year and tried it on one hive and it works great.

They are a lot of work to go to the bee yard and set all the honey supers on top and then go back next day to take supers off but if you dont like the smell of bee-go and havent had any luck with other stuff to run the bees out of supers they are great.

One more thing - I set a super on the tailgate of my truck and put the escape on top of it while I closed the hive and when I went back to leave the yard robbers were trying to find a way in they were in a bunch on the screen over the hole


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

They also work slowly on top of a stack of supers pulled off of the hives. Make sure to tape of amy robber entrances.


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

DCH, I got 2 I dont need. 1 was never used, the other just once. $5.00 each plus shipping


----------



## DCH (Aug 30, 2004)

Newbee, what're you using?


----------



## sierrabees (Jul 7, 2006)

I built two triangles last year and used them with a little almond extract. They worked great and only a few stragglers were left after fifteen to twenty minutes. Benzaldahyde workes for me as well as anything else and the smell isn't objectional. It costs a little more but at the quantities I use it's no big deal.


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

I use these ..........
http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/products.asp?pcode=776


----------



## DCH (Aug 30, 2004)

Ah, yes. I have about a half-dozen of those little plastic buggers. Gave up on 'em years ago. Too many times of bees getting stuck in them and clogging up the works. Nothing worse than opening up a super a week later to discover it's still full of workers who haven't been able to do a thing for a whole week 'cause one of their sisters got caught in the escape.


----------



## Alex Cantacuzene (May 29, 2003)

I built two of the Quebec escapes from the Cushman files. The are the double types as the singles were not as successful. The angles are a bit tricky but once I had it I just clamped some guides on the table saw and went to it. I mounted the runners by eye and kept the spacing with some 3/8" drills. I even coated them with Linseed oil that works great for me for the interior parts such as feeders and the bottom edges of the boxes. Take care and have fun.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I use these ..........
http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/products.asp?pcode=774

Never had much luck with the Porter escapes.


----------



## DCH (Aug 30, 2004)

<I use these ..........
http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/products.asp?pcode=774>

Yeah, that's what I ultimately used as a pattern to make my own. Works great. I'm sold.

Cheers


----------



## Patrick Scannell (Jul 3, 2004)

sierrabees: Where do you get Benzaldahyde?

Thanks, Patrick


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Benzaldahyde is found in artifical almond extract.

We have a large farm supply store that sells a lot of home-cooking style stuff like canning supplies, sausage making equipment, deer processing gadgets, meat smokers, etc.

They also sell a lot of flavorings, including artificial almond extract. the brand name is "Baron" as in Baron Spices of St. Louis, MO 63110. 4 ounces cost around $3.50

1 ounce is about $2.79 in the grocery store, but that's a different brand name in a red bottle.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------

